# Realvnc über Internet



## vothuong (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Freunde ,

ich habe schon seit Tagen durchgegooglet,habe leider keine Hilfe gefunden.
Zwar habe ich das Problem beim Realvnc-Verbinden ,obwohl ich wahrscheinlich
alles im VNC-Server und im Router eingestellt habe,und die Firewall auch deaktiviert,
trotzdem kann ich die Verbindung von der Firma nach Hause nicht herstellen.Ich habe auch bei Dyns.org eine Account angelegt.Alles versucht!
Im Lokal-Netzwerk zuhause gehts!Ich habe sogar 2Versionen von Realvnc probiert(Free Edition+Personal Edition),es will trotzdem nicht gehen.
Ich bin euch dankbar,wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt!Ich will keine Teamviewer haben.

Mfg

VT


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Mai 2009)

versuch mal die url in der console zu pingen.
Evtl erlaubt die Firewall bei euch in der Firma keine Verbindungen zu privaten ips


----------



## vothuong (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Johannes ,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Aber zuhause habe ich auch versucht ,zu meinem Bruder eine Verbindung aufzubauen,es ging trotzdem nicht!was meinst du mit PINGEN?

Gruß
Lam


----------



## Crav3X (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Dyndns Adresse im Router eingetragen damit er automatisch die neue IP DynDNS mitteilt? Firewall wie gesagt auch anpassen.

Ansonsten mal wie gesagt anpingen.

Start/Ausführen... "cmd" und Eingabetaste

```
ping mydyndns.dyndns.org
```

das wäre Pingen...

Ansonsten mit deinem Bruder mal Local oder mit den IP Adressen vom Provider testen...

Dazu... http://www.wieistmeineip.de

bei dem VNC Client dann die öffentliche IP von deinem Bruder eingeben und versuchen zu connecten...


----------



## vothuong (5. Mai 2009)

hallo Crav3x ,

Dyndns Adresse habe ich auch im Router eingetragen ,kann die aktuelle öffentl. IP-Adresse auf Dyndns.com sehen,wenn mein Bruder eingewählt hat,d.h. im Router ist richtig eingestellt,
muss im Router extra die Firewall ausgeschaltet werden?
habe im Speedport 501 nicht  gesehen,habe nur Windows-Firewall ausgeschaltet,und Port 5900 freigegeben.
muss im Router die IP vom Server oder vom Viewer eingetragen werden?ich habe vom Server autom. übernommen.die öffentl. IP habe ich über wieistmeineip.com herausgefunden!
Die Personal-Editon ist frei,ich dachte man muss da Lizenz kaufen!oder ?

Danke für eure Hilfsbereitschaft!


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Mai 2009)

Du musst den Port natürlich auch auf dem Router freigeben.

Zum pingen:
Drück die Windows Taste und R
Tipp "cmd" ein (ohne die ")
und dann "ping mydyndns.dyndns.org" (bitte durch deine adresse richtig ersetzen)

Dann solltest du sehen ob der name aufgelöst werden kann (ob die ip gefunden wird) und ob du den Rechner erreichen kannst.
Versuch das ganze von zuhause und von der Firma aus. Wenn es von zuhause aus klappt und von dir Firma nicht, dann ist der zugriff aus euerem Firmennetz auf private adressen gesperrt.


----------



## Crav3X (5. Mai 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Du musst den Port natürlich auch auf dem Router freigeben.
> 
> Zum pingen:
> Drück die Windows Taste und R
> ...



Jap hat der Johannes recht... Guck dir mal dein Router an... kann sein das der Standard mäßig nix rein lässt... also Port frei geben... (steht im Handbuch wie man das genau macht).

Aber durch das Pingen erfährst du schonmal ob du erstmal bis zum Router kommst... ansonsten kannst du den weg per RDP probieren...  ist aber etwas komplexer von der Konfiguration her denk ich...

musst also im Router eine Weiterleitung der dyndns adresse auf deinen PC einrichten.. dann kannst du mit der DynDNS adresse quasi "direkt" deinen PC ansprechen und über "mstsc" (im ausführen fenster) die an deinem PC Anmelden.

Aber Ping erstmal...


----------



## vothuong (5. Mai 2009)

ja,ich habe gepingt,die IP hat es gefunden,dann kommt 4Meldungen:Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung
Ping für Statistik IP ... .... ... ....
Pakete .Gesendet =4 Empfangen=0
meine Frage ist,muss der Router vom Viewer auch was eingestellt werden?
oder nur der Router vom Server?


----------



## Crav3X (5. Mai 2009)

vllt hilft dir das nochmal zum thema Ping

http://www.its05.de/computerwissen-...tzwerk_diagnoseprogramme_bef/ping-befehl.html

Die Ports müssen bei BEIDEN Routern freigegeben sein.


nach deinem ping-befehl ist der ping fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## vothuong (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Freunde ,

ich habe alles versucht ,in beiden Routern Ports freizugeben,alles eingestellt!
trotzdem funktionierte es nicht über Internet,über Lokalnetzwerk funktioniert normal.
musste sogar neues Betriebsystem draufmachen,weil irgendein Virus meinen Pc
durch freigegebene Port reinkam,und alles larm machte.
(Danach kam aber auch noch die Meldung:die ALG.Exe versucht auf ihren Rechner zugreifen.)
was muss ich mit dieser Realvnc machen,damit es funktioniert?es kann doch nicht schwer sein oder?oder wegen 2verschiedener Router(Fritzbox-SL/ Speedport V501) funktionierts nicht?
Ich bin am Ende mit meiner Latein!!

Mfg
VT


----------



## Crav3X (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,

geh mal nach der Anleitung hier und versuch es so.

http://computer.david-froehlich.de/vnc/


----------

